# السر فی اختلاف ذکاء الأبناء



## Aryana

مرحبا اصدقاء

أين يمكنني أن أجد كتابًا قديمًا وأصليًا لهذا القصة البهلول؟ 
 (السر فی اختلاف ذکاء الأبناء) 
أعني قصة هارون الرشيد وذكاء أمين ومأمون فی المکتب. 
أنا آسف ، أنا لست عربيًا ولغتي العربية ليست جيدة. 
شكرا جزيلا


----------

